# petition



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://reptilians.org/petitions/petvenom/sig.php

All those seriously opposed to venomoids please sign, Poly, Ace, I would appreciate help from the academic and zoological communities...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

done.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I signed up


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Will happily send this around to those I know.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#104


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

#105

Croc I am posting this in the lounge to get more peeps. If it gets removed who cares this needs more sigs.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Good news. I raised 7 more votes in the Lounge. The numbers are increasing in a positive incline too. I hope this petition does something to help.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The thread in the lounge raised 7 more in the time of an hour this morning. This petition is on a roll. I only got one thing to say to those stupid people doing that stuuf to those snakes.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Done my bit


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

done


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, it went up 12 signitures since I looked last.


----------

